# NEC/TCC Chair Jim Carpenter News



## Bryan Holland (Apr 16, 2010)

For your information:



> IAEI, Southern Section Members:As most of you realize, Jim Carpenter retired from the CEO/Executive Director position at IAEI at the end of 2009. He has moved back to North Carolina, building a pool and enjoying the opportunity to be close to his family.
> 
> This past weekend Jim had a heart attack and coronary bypass surgery today. He is expecting a three-month rehab period. I spoke with Mary Anne on Tuesday from the Alabama Chapter Meeting. Jim was looking forward to getting past the surgery and rehab and then being able to enjoy the pool.
> 
> ...


----------

